# Weird Symptoms. I'm freaking out!



## Jessie16 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm 16. And up since May, my body has been acting freaky! My stomach is bloated and hard, when I press on it, it feels like something is underneath it, my upper stomach is more hard then the lower abdomen. I even thought I was PREGNANT! Even though I never had sex before. I also have Nausea, Constipation, Stomach Pain, Pressure in the Pelvic area, back-pain, headaches, dizziness, Pressure in my belly button. What freaks me out more is the hard stomach thing! What causes this?! Wanna hear something crazy? I still think I'm pregnant, even thought I never had a sexual intercourse witha boy before. But, my stomach is hard. And don't tell me it's gas, Gas doesn't stay in the body for 4 months. I don't know if I have IBS or not, but, I have the symptoms. Any clue on what I might have? And that Hard stomach doesn't only indicates pregnancy? Anyone with these symptoms?


----------



## Stormls200 (Oct 15, 2013)

The first thing you shouldn't do is panic. It will make all your situation look much, much worse then what it is. You should be talking to your parents regarding any issues you are having so you can have them examined. Unfortunately a lot of your symptoms can account for a lot of things. Do you noticed that your better before you eat something or after? Gas can stay in the body for a long period of time if your food isn't properly digested but no its shouldn't be for months on end.

*When to see a doctor* 
It's considered normal to pass gas as flatus between 10 to 20 times a day.

Call your doctor if your gas is accompanied by:


Severe, prolonged or recurrent abdominal pain
Nausea or vomiting
Bloody stools
Weight loss
Fever
Chest pain

In addition, talk to your doctor if your gas or gas pains are so persistent or severe that they interfere with your ability to live a normal life. In most cases, treatment can help reduce or alleviate the problem.

Causes

Gas forms when bacteria in your colon ferment carbohydrates that aren't digested in your small intestine. Unfortunately, healthy, high-fiber foods are often the worst offenders. Fiber has many health benefits, including keeping your digestive tract in good working order and regulating blood sugar and cholesterol levels. But fiber can also lead to the formation of gas.

High-fiber foods that commonly cause gas and gas pains include:


Fruits
Vegetables
Whole grains
Beans and peas (legumes)

Fiber supplements containing psyllium, such as Metamucil, may cause such problems, especially if added to your diet too quickly. Carbonated beverages, such as soda and beer, also are causes of gas.

Other causes of excess gas include:


*Swallowed air.* You swallow air every time you eat or drink. You may also swallow air when you're nervous, eat too fast, chew gum, suck on candies or drink through a straw. Some of that air finds its way into your lower digestive tract.
*Another health condition.* Excess gas may be a symptom of a more serious chronic condition. Examples include diverticulitis or an inflammatory bowel disease, such as ulcerative colitis or Crohn's disease.
*Antibiotics.* In some cases of excess gas, antibiotic use may be a factor because antibiotics disrupt the normal bacterial flora in your bowel.
*Laxatives.* Excessive use of laxatives also may contribute to problems with excess gas.
*Constipation.* Constipation may make it difficult to pass gas, leading to bloating and discomfort.
*Food intolerances.* If your gas and bloating occur mainly after eating dairy products, it may be because your body isn't able to break down the sugar (lactose) in dairy foods. Many people aren't able to process lactose efficiently after age 6, and even infants are sometimes lactose intolerant. Other food intolerances, especially to gluten - a protein found in wheat and some other grains - also can result in excess gas, diarrhea and even weight loss.
*Artificial additives.* It's also possible that your system can't tolerate artificial sweeteners, such as sorbitol and mannitol, found in some sugar-free foods, gums and candies. Many healthy people develop gas and diarrhea when they consume these sweeteners.


----------



## Jessie16 (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't pass gas very often. Maybe, three times a week. (Man! That's embarrassing) what freaks me out most, is the hard stomach. What causes hardness of stomach?


----------

